
Ask HN: What are some fun projects I can do to justify my too powerful computer? - ngngngng
I just built a PC for a quarantine project. It&#x27;s got way more CPU cores than I need, way more RAM than I need, more GPU than I need. I hate to see my resource usage in ytop sitting so slow constantly.<p>What are some fun projects I could do to justify having such a powerful computer? The only one I&#x27;ve thought about is crypto mining which seems kind of silly if it only makes me $2 a day.
======
richrichardsson
Folding@Home[1] or some other distributed compute project that you would like
to support?

[1] [https://foldingathome.org/](https://foldingathome.org/)

------
PaulHoule
Keep it running cold most of the time so it can Turbo when you need it.

------
Phithagoras
GIMPS (Great Interger Mersenne Prime Search)

